
The U.S. Is Not Winning the Coronavirus Fight - rbanffy
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/03/31/opinion/coronavirus-cases-united-states.html
======
kelchm
I don’t understand why so many people are trying to analyze the numbers in the
US as if we all live in the same place. The US is huge and the situation is
vastly different between different states and even different areas within
states.

Consider the fact that as of today more than 100k of the confirmed cases in
the US are in New York and ~57k of those are in New York City. [1]

I think it’s also troubling that anyone is trying to read meaning into the
rate of growth in confirmed cases without taking into account the actual rate
of testing. [2]

[1] [https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2020/us/coronavirus-
us-c...](https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2020/us/coronavirus-us-
cases.html) [2] [https://ourworldindata.org/grapher/full-list-total-tests-
for...](https://ourworldindata.org/grapher/full-list-total-tests-for-covid-19)

------
IXxXI
No one is winning.

~~~
rbanffy
If we flatten the curve enough we are able to offer healthcare to everyone
who's sick. That's a win.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
That would require new procedures, innoculations, innovations. Because
flattening with nothing else would take 20 years (total needing
hospitalization divided by available beds). We can't be in lockdown for 20
years.

And the US curve hasn't flattened yet. It's barely deflected. We can expect
full infection to occur in about 1 month if we don't do a whole lot better.

[https://gisanddata.maps.arcgis.com/apps/opsdashboard/index.h...](https://gisanddata.maps.arcgis.com/apps/opsdashboard/index.html#/bda7594740fd40299423467b48e9ecf6)

~~~
rbanffy
We won't be able to save everyone, but we may be able to save everyone who can
be saved with treatment.

Unfortunately, I think it's too late for the US

